

Google, Microsoft and Amazon pay to get around ad blocking tool - drpgq
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/80a8ce54-a61d-11e4-9bd3-00144feab7de.html?siteedition=intl#axzz3QbYSCpWx

======
drpgq
I do wonder if the audience that actually uses stuff like Adblock aren't the
type to click ads anyways.

